# New Band Day



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Well, after a year or so of jamming with people, trying to find the people to put something together...and ultimately coming away from the experience frustrated, I recently replied to a kijiji ad looking for a rhythm player with background vocals.

I had around a week to select some songs to learn off their existing set list, which had a decent variety of interesting tunes, although, maybe a little too "new country" heavy for my personal tastes. I picked several that I already knew more or less and learned some new ones. Due to just getting back on the horse a couple years ago, after several years with the gear in storage due to having kids, my personal song list is somewhat lacking. Anyhow, I walked in with 9 songs off their list.

As the jam approached I started feeling really nervous and self-conscious about whether or not I would meet their expectations. I even (briefly) considered flaking out. I'm glad I didn't.

The singer (female) didn't get there until about a half hour after I did so I got the chance to just jam a little with the 3 guys (bass, drums, lead) and we clicked musically almost right away. I found it really easy to find my spot in the mix, which isn't always the case as I'm sure most of you know. After the singer arrived we went through the ones I worked on and then proceeded to play several I've never tried before. Surprisingly, I managed to keep up.

I got a few comments on how good my gear sounded, which was really appreciated and overheard a couple comments about how something I was doing was what they were missing. I'm not the most confident person when it comes to my playing abilities so anything positive someone says is always a bit of a surprise, but appreciated.

After leaving, I felt really good about the prospects of coming back and being a part of the group but you never know. There have been lots of times I thought something went really well only to find out that my perception was somewhat off. However, I got the nod the next day. I'm pretty excited. It's all there, no need to find a bass player or a drummer or whatever. Now all I have to do is learn the other 30 ish songs and we can start playing out. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh, I forgot to mention...the lead guitarist is also a...LEFTY. WTF?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congratulations! That's awesome.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great stuff, really pleased for you.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATS!! 

Keep us posted ...re: new band name, location of the first gig, etc.

ENJOY!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Wicked! I too,get that fabulous "flight" feeling when auditions comes round.
My last, for a group called "Cover Down" here in Calgary, never returned with a "sorry you didn't make the cut", leaves you with a bit of a bad taste in the mouth. To them (if reading )

Glad it worked out for you!
So Bassist stage right then! 


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Very happy for you! Keep us posted!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words of encouragement everyone. It's nice to know that I'm not the only one that has a slight panic attack before an audition...even using the word audition is scary.

The current band name is The Loose Change Band based out of Coldwater, Ont. I'm not sure if they plan to change it up, are all original members, have any local followers or anything at all really. I'm just happy to play. I ain't rockin' the boat.

That blows that they didn't even have the courtesy to get back to you even if only to say "thanks for coming out but we don't think it's a good fit" bzk. If it's any consolation, chances are, with such poor etiquette, you wouldn't have enjoyed their company for long anyhow.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

No other feeling quite like the feeling of "victory"!

congrats on an awesome job well done!


----------

